# Sub level?



## chris71478 (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm trying to set my AVR sub level per the BFD guide. I need to turn the level down to almost the minimum, and it still hits clip occasionally when at max volume. Is this normal, or have I done something wrong?


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

I know with some subwoofers it is OK for the clip light on the back of the plate amp to come on occasionally, especially during the loudest passages. This isn't a direct answer but might help.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> I need to turn the level down to almost the minimum, and it still hits clip occasionally when at max volume.


If by “it” you mean the BFD, just change the rear panel switch from -10 dB to +4 dB. That will lower the meter reading to a safe level and allow you to increase the input signal.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Is this a DIY sub or store bought?


----------



## chris71478 (Dec 2, 2011)

It's an SVS, but it's the BFD that's clipping, not the sub. I thought I had pushed the rear panel button to lower the gain, but I'll check again when I get home in the morning.


----------

